# go home hedgehog, you're drunk



## shaunbob (Sep 9, 2011)

Found this little gem wandering in the garden today.

is the warmer winter months effecting the hibernation?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

It has, in that they have bred later than usual (though we always get late ones) and the young have not put on enough weight in time to hibernate right through. this one looks skinny and is certainly still small. if he is wandering around your garden then is probably starving and has been forced to come out and search for food. he won't survive without help.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you have a wildlife rescue near you that you could take him to? They'll keep him warm and prevent him going back into hibernation and then release him in spring when he's put some weight on.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree, get it booked into a wildlife center, urgently!


----------

